# Greetings from the Valley of the Sunstroke!



## Leomarth (Jun 24, 2009)

Fraternal greetings from Phoenix Arizona! My name is Tim, and I'm the JD of my lodge. I've been a Mason since 2004, and a Master Mason since 2006. I'm not a member of any appendant bodies, but I have an interest in the Scottish Rite.

I have an interest in philosophy, history, reading, and technology.

So, I hope to get to know you better and have some good discussions.


----------



## david918 (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome Tim glad you joined


----------



## Luke (Jun 24, 2009)

Here you are and here you're with friends.


----------



## RJS (Jun 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Brother !


----------



## rhitland (Jun 25, 2009)

What is to come is determined by the principle on which it is built. 
Love that quote Brother, and it is so so true. Glad to have you.
That quote is exaclty why I do not worry about Freemasonry's future b/c no institution was raised on a better princple or more solid foundation.
Sorry for the mini rant the quote got the gears turning!!


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------

